# Vintage reels used today



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Interested in finding out how many of you use vintage reels (1950's-1970's) for your everyday fishing.
I currently use a Penn Senator 4/0 my dad bought in 1964 in the USA, a 1960's Mitchell 300c and a Penn Peer 109 overhead reel. Must say that none of them have ever let me down. Guess workmanship ain't what it used to be. Quite a few Mitchells, Penns and ABU on Ebay for sale.
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

simond11 said:


> I currently use a Penn Senator 4/0 my dad bought in 1964 in the USA,


Simon when I gave offshore away some years ago a mate took a pair of Senators I was using.

A 4/0 with red end plates still is used without problems using 6kgs mono, and a 6/0 black plate hangs in his garage ceiling and is rarely used, but brings back memories to me every Wednesday beer night :wink:

Great reels and indestructable, these two would be 40 years old now


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Simon , you have bought back memories, i used to use a penn squidder overhead reel , and loved it, would like to get another one


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

I love my old penn stardrags. I have a few which I bought second hand and upgraded the drag kit to current specs (HT100 kit). They are bullet proof, last for ever but I only use them with mono as the tolerances between the spool and the frame are too wide for braid and reflect the lines in usage in the 60's. I have 3 senators, a jigmaster, a surf master and a 140 squidder without a spool. One day I hope to find on of the original bakerlite spools for the squidder with the air brake baffles on the side. The squidder with the lightweight bakerlite spool will be a supreme distance casting overhead when tuned for performance casting.

I also have a couple of Abus from the early 70's, a pair of original 1500's, a 5000 and a 7000. These all perform exceptionally well although again i have updated the drags using a mixture of HT100 washers and teflon washers.

I own but don't use a couple of the old (rosewood?) alveys. These are quite usable still but I don't like to scuff the spools on them so use a newer model if required.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## Yakabe (Dec 16, 2005)

Up until very recently, I was still using my old mans Avoca Surfmaster. Sadly a small spring inside broke, rendering the reel useless. However when I have some free time I will try to repair it. It was the reel that I learnt to fish with and it has been a very faithful and hard working fishing companion. No matter how much abuse, it still kept working.

Reels now days are not what they used to be. I have recently bought a particular spinning reel and I don't think I will get much more than a couple of years from it. Even with constant cleaning.

Yakabe.


----------



## Peter_M (Oct 30, 2005)

Got a Penn 430SS (as opposed to newer 43*00*SS) I'm still using. All metal, LH wind. Beautiful piece of kit. Not for the 'yak, though.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Still using an alvey 600A3. - brass axle, stainless back and red cedar spool. - beautiful 

Not sure if it qualifies as vintage though - circa 1965


----------

